# moveing case help!



## altecice (Feb 14, 2008)

ok guys... 

i want to move my dell computer into a new case because i my dell case overheats everything becuase its soo crampted and also i can only use a low profile graphic card cos of the case

*i want to move this pc* (mine)
[http://i.dell.com/images/global/products/dimen/c521_specs_shots_525x265.jpg

*to this case*
http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?Quicklinx=4SBB&CategorySelectedId=11145&PageMode=1&NavigationKey=11145,42080000#specifications


now i also want to put a new graphic card in it *this one*
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-86GT5

now i face alot of problem..
1)i have never move a computer before

2)not really shure if i can do this with a dell... (take everything out and put it into that case)

need every bit of help u can give me on this guys....

thanks :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

in a handbasket, i'm going to say this: It's a BTX. It's not officially made anymore to my knowledge, because what they thought was improved was actually degraded performance wise. Most cases are ATX. You'll need to buy a BTX compatiable case- It comes ATX, but you punch the rivets or something like that and put the BTX internals into it.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok 1. Your motherboard is btx meaning you can only install it into a btx compatible case.

2. You also will need to buy a new power supply as the one thats in the dell isn't going to fit into a new case.

3. I've never heard of a novatech video card before.

Now for a case pretty much the only one you could go with is a thermaltake aguila avalible on ebay and some other places, make sure to get the btx conversion kit with it. also you'll need a new powersupply, somthing like an antec or thermaltake 450w or more should be ok. Also go with a brand name geforce 8600, like xfx or bfg or evga.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I also just realised your dell's i/o shield isn't removable so your going to have a big hole in the back of the computer also.


----------



## altecice (Feb 14, 2008)

ok guys thats i know my pc is BTX now but can anyone find a nice btx case i am haveing a bit of bother 

thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The thermaltake armor has a btx version


----------



## altecice (Feb 14, 2008)

ok now i like the thermaltake aguila but i am looking for a btx update kit it sayis its optional
but i cant find in on the website =S


----------



## altecice (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?TT-AGUILBW#top 

Thats the website


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmm yeah I don't see how you add the upgrade kit. Try getting the case on ebay.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

otherwise antec has several BTX friendly cases. You just have to order online and specify for the BTX kit.


----------

